# Sasquatch. Have you ever encountered one?



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

I would like to hear your story if you have or know someone who has? Recently, a buddy of mine, we'll call him Sam, encountered what he believed to be one, and even flung an arrow in it's direction out of fear. He said he could hardly even get his bow pulled back, and was shaking so much he just shot into the dirt.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I would like to hear your story if you have or know someone who has? Recently, a buddy of mine, we'll call him Sam, encountered what he believed to be one, and even flung an arrow in it's direction out of fear. He said he could hardly even get his bow pulled back, and was shaking so much he just shot into the dirt.


I got the popcorn!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Bomba said:


> I got the popcorn!


Extra butter because we got some UP folks up in here, and I know they have!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dang NRC/DNR/commies have managed the sasquatch herd so poorly that you pretty much have to go out of state if you want a legitimate chance at a mature squatch.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I have! Scared the livin H3LL outta me until I realized it was a juvenile. 
All of these practical jokes the Jack Links A**holes are playing on them have really got them aggravated and intolerant. It's not safe out there these days!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> I have! Scared the livin H3LL outta me until I realized it was a juvenile.
> All of these practical jokes the Jack Links A**holes are playing on them have really got them aggravated and intolerant. It's not safe out there these days!


How were you able to determine it was Juvenile?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Walt Donaldson said:


> How were you able to determine it was Juvenile?


No discernible pubes bruh!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> No discernible pubes bruh!


Ahh......so that's your secret to determining age class. PUBEMAN


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't be shootin at em Sam. W.T.H.!
You do represent modern humans ya know.

Now you've set us/that one back again. Maybe even for life.
It knew you were scared. For whatever reason you were scared....


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

This is way better than the crunching cwd numbers threads!
No Sasquatch’s encounters for me just a yeti or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Pretty sure there was a couple sitting at the bar in Shiels last weekend. Or maybe it was just one because I was seeing double when I first noticed.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Walt’s neighbor shoots a B1G1 and he goes off the deep end....lol.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Pretty sure there was a couple sitting at the bar in Shiels last weekend. Or maybe it was just one because I was seeing double when I first noticed.


Any of them sporting pubes?

Or would you rather not say...we understand....


----------



## bowhunter1313 (Oct 17, 2005)

I had a buddy bring one home from the bar about 2:30 AM many years ago... unfortunately for him, he didnt properly identify it until the morning when he sobered up.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I woke up with one once after a night of bar hopping in East Lansing.


----------



## Shagy (Sep 20, 2001)

None for me but I did have an encounter with a backwards walking thing some years back or maybe i read about it.... been too long.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bowhunter1313 said:


> I had a buddy bring one home from the bar about 2:30 AM many years ago... unfortunately for him, he didnt properly identify it until the morning when he sobered up.



Ah! So that explains the loss of his arm?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Spartan88 said:


> I woke up with one once after a night of bar hopping in East Lansing.


You can blame Title 9!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sal and I were tenting at a remote lake. Sitting around campfire I started telling her about "Samsquatcth" and "Big feet"

She literally fell outta her chair laughing, epic moment, still a running joke

They're in deadstream finding Bigfoot came up, said it was very, squatchy, got responses to wood knocking and and screaming


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Just one. I shot, it had so much ground shrinkage it turned out to be just another human. SSS


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> Never mind the date stamp on trail cam photo it’s an old camera and still works great. Recent card pull!! Apparently, We have very suitable habit for them. I rarely hunt mornings and head in an hour before sunset.
> View attachment 469871


Well , that explains why so many hunters climb 20 feet up in trees!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I would like to hear your story if you have or know someone who has? Recently, a buddy of mine, we'll call him Sam, encountered what he believed to be one, and even flung an arrow in it's direction out of fear. He said he could hardly even get his bow pulled back, and was shaking so much he just shot into the dirt.


Do tell.......Would love to hear that story. I haven't seen anything but a friend has. He left the woods and called me his voice was shaking he was so scared. Heard some screams and could hear something tearing up the ground ripping shrubs and brush up. Gladwin manbeast about 6 years ago.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I would like to hear your story if you have or know someone who has? Recently, a buddy of mine, we'll call him Sam, encountered what he believed to be one, and even flung an arrow in it's direction out of fear. He said he could hardly even get his bow pulled back, and was shaking so much he just shot into the dirt.


Could you imagine if your buddy connected with his shot and killed Dedgoose?!?!


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

That must be what's emptying my wifes' birdfeeders. 
Evidently they really like sunflower seeds.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a picture i have not posted because i know you all will think i am full of crap.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Waif said:


> Well , that explains why so many hunters climb 20 feet up in trees!


These hybrid squatches out there today can and do climb trees so NO ONE is safe!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> I have a picture i have not posted because i know you all will think i am full of crap.


No we won’t...


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

here it is. i got this on a trail cam 3 years ago.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 469885
> 
> 
> 
> here it is. i got this on a trail cam 3 years ago.


I must admit I kinda promised I wouldn’t call you out but those Chuck Taylor’s do look photoshopped!


----------



## lazyike (Apr 20, 2006)

Put a Miller Lite in his hand and he's a dead ringer for one of my buds


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> These hybrid squatches out there today can and do climb trees so NO ONE is safe!
> View attachment 469881


Yeah. Climb up in camo and don't move , hopin ya don't get spotted when one passes through.

I'm on the ground now a days.
Got caught headed back to the house one evening after a hunt by a shape shifter..4 different versions from about 20 yards to a couple hundred yards.. Stopped in front of me and stood for a look at around thirty yards,then ran off. I did kinda have the rifle at port arms....At first.
Listened to it cut the corner of the yard one direction ,then saw it going the other direction through it on the edge of the woods upright.
Interesting event.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I was recently informed by a resident of Washington State, the alleged home of the largest population of Sasquatch in the lower 48, why there are no clear pics of Sasquatch. I should have figured it out myself because it is so simple even a caveman could have figured it out. 

There are no clear pics because Sasquatch is actually blurry! FM


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Ok I shouldn’t bit but I will........No BS I work with a guy that swears by it, really interesting story he tells, wreaked his 4 wheeler getting the he11 out of there, he truly thinks he seen one, Missaukee county I tried to explain to him it was Mr Goose’s Halloween costume but he isn’t falling for it.
> Flight


That's why I don't go out before light and leave at dusk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wasn't there a thread on here where a guy came on saying he was a bigfoot researcher it went on forever or am I thinking different forum


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing to be afraid of, right? They are cool to hang out with unless you play a prank on them from what I've seen on tv


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Here it is Worth the read if u need a laugh. 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...quatch-sightings-and-encounters-in-mi.448161/


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Bomba said:


> I got the popcorn!


Move over, make room.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

DED dont pretend we didnt see what we saw when we left the bar in 2012


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sucker stunk up my area pretty good , didnt see a deer for weeks after this, neighbor got him in the late muzzleloader season. He said he had a lot of night time photos, until one morning finally in daylight he caught him sneaking out the neighbors pole barn. 

Calhoun county 
Thompson center 50 cal triumph 
Shockwave 50 cal.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Here it is Worth the read if u need a laugh.
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...quatch-sightings-and-encounters-in-mi.448161/


Damnit DED! Why'd you go posting this when it's bedtime!? 18 pages & I have no choice but to indulge in them.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Never seen one in person .... have on tv... the four guys in Alaskan bush people are.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Namrock said:


> 15 years ago I heard a noise something like you're describing here while turkey hunting. My 1st thought was, "oh my God, a woman just watched her kid get hit by a bus!" Couple different knowledgeable outdoorsman told me it had to be a bobcat. Well I've turned the internet inside out looking for a bobcat making that horrific noise & I haven't found it yet. I don't believe it was a bigfeet, but I'd sure like to know exactly what the hell that was.


Growing up (in Ohio) my grandpa’s neighbor owned a cougar so I’ve heard them scream before. It wasn’t a cat I heard that day. 

Somebody also said peacock, my aunt owned some peacocks so I’ve heard them too. Nope again. 

This was orders of magnitude more intense. It was overwhelming.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

you sure you just weren't on the business end of a cow releasing some methane gas?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

"I once shot a werewolf, but by the time I got up to it, it turned itself back into my neighbors dog". - Dwight Schrute


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

I scared the crap out of a group of ATV's on the trail by my property. I could hear them hooting and hollering so I figured I take a walk and make sure they aren't tossing beer cans and trash on the ground. About 75 yards from them hidden in some thick brush I did a couple Bobo call's. I hear one guy "Did you hear that" another telling the others "Quiet Shhh". I snuck back a little and crossed the valley onto my neighbors and found a nice branch to do a little knocking. Next thing I hear is the quads firing up and getting the heck out of dodge. It worked, they didn't leave any cans or trash. I can't say they didn't contribute to the shart thread though. :lol:


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Rainman68 said:


> I scared the crap out of a group of ATV's on the trail by my property. I could hear them hooting and hollering so I figured I take a walk and make sure they aren't tossing beer cans and trash on the ground. About 75 yards from them hidden in some thick brush I did a couple Bobo call's. I hear one guy "Did you hear that" another telling the others "Quiet Shhh". I snuck back a little and crossed the valley onto my neighbors and found a nice branch to do a little knocking. Next thing I hear is the quads firing up and getting the heck out of dodge. It worked, they didn't leave any cans or trash. I can't say they didn't contribute to the shart thread though. :lol:


As much as I would love to do this, I would be fearful of getting shot. Can't trust anyone!


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Deskjockey1 said:


> As much as I would love to do this, I would be fearful of getting shot. Can't trust anyone!


There was a hill between us. Had they approached or even fired a round in my direction I would have popped off a couple myself at a tree and yelled "Paw I think I got him". :lol:


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

years ago when living down in NC - there was a "lizardman" terrorizing people in the swamps of SC....went on for years - half man half lizard.....hunting parties sent out..........one group never returned........now even a festival.......bishopville SC


https://www.thestate.com/living/midlands/article212699564.html


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Any chance he would fill us in on the details? What did he say to you when he called?!


Was in his blind and heard a loud scream several times very close in a thicket. Said he heard something tearing at the ground and could see sticks and brush being thrown up into the air. Never saw the animal. Late morning broad daylight he ran to his truck and left and called me. This guy is over six feet tall and was in the army and a bouncer in a nightclub and he was scared to death. I have hunted the same area for several years and never had any problem. He also had this happen a second time the same year. South Gladwin Co.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

vsmorgantown said:


> Never mind the date stamp on trail cam photo it’s an old camera and still works great. Recent card pull!! Apparently, We have very suitable habit for them. I rarely hunt mornings and head in an hour before sunset.
> View attachment 469871


That thing is going to leave tracks, lol. Absolutely, 100%.



Sasquatch Lives said:


> Do tell.......Would love to hear that story. I haven't seen anything but a friend has. He left the woods and called me his voice was shaking he was so scared. Heard some screams and could hear something tearing up the ground ripping shrubs and brush up. Gladwin manbeast about 6 years ago.


Imagine if the "Gladwin Manbeast" met up with the "Wahlpole Womanbeast,", and they bad cute little Babybeasts! 

Do you think the Gladwin Manbeast calls itself that? lol


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

This guy has some great sasquatch stories. He's completely full of himself, but still pretty entertaining.

Dig into his channel for many more stories about squatches/big foot.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Botiz said:


> Growing up (in Ohio) my grandpa’s neighbor owned a cougar so I’ve heard them scream before. It wasn’t a cat I heard that day.
> 
> Somebody also said peacock, my aunt owned some peacocks so I’ve heard them too. Nope again.
> 
> This was orders of magnitude more intense. It was overwhelming.


Yeah I completely understand. I've seen, been around, & heard wild peacocks plenty myself. & That thing I heard that morning, it weren't no bird. Except for clicking the safety off my old Mossberg, I was completely frozen. Once again I don't believe it was a samsquanch, but I'd like to know what the hell it was.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

thill said:


> This guy has some great sasquatch stories. He's completely full of himself, but still pretty entertaining.
> 
> Dig into his channel for many more stories about squatches/big foot.


Steve's awesome!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Was in his blind and heard a loud scream several times very close in a thicket. Said he heard something tearing at the ground and could see sticks and brush being thrown up into the air. Never saw the animal. Late morning broad daylight he ran to his truck and left and called me. This guy is over six feet tall and was in the army and a bouncer in a nightclub and he was scared to death. I have hunted the same area for several years and never had any problem. He also had this happen a second time the same year. South Gladwin Co.


Yikes! That seems to be the thing you hear quite a bit is that people just bust out of wherever it is, regardless of their size or being armed.


----------



## atking (Sep 15, 2018)

Well, believer or non-believer, it's definitely a subject of interest! Just judging by the number of views of this thread in roughly a day. 

-AK


----------



## coyote-hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Namrock said:


> Yeah I completely understand. I've seen, been around, & heard wild peacocks plenty myself. & That thing I heard that morning, it weren't no bird. Except for clicking the safety off my old Mossberg, I was completely frozen. Once again I don't believe it was a samsquanch, but I'd like to know what the hell it was.


https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/maine-man-gets-video-of-two-lynx-caterwauling

This is what lynx sound like caterwauling. Bobcat I’ve personally heard are slightly higher pitched. My assumption is this is what most guys are hearing that freaks them out. I’ve personally hear bobcat do spring and fall. This is in high density bobcat areas in Alpena, Alcona, and Presque Isle counties...


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Yikes! That seems to be the thing you hear quite a bit is that people just bust out of wherever it is, regardless of their size or being armed.


Some other people in the area had some sightings too over a 3 year period. Nothing before or after.........This was around 2013 I believe. Despite my screen name I am a skeptic but my buddies fright was very real and makes you wonder. Especially since others had experiences during the same time so something weird was definitely going on.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Botiz said:


> I’ve never seen one, but I believe I have heard one. A buddy and I were turkey hunting in southern Ohio, we stepped into a clearing and were hit with the most intense shrieking scream I’ve ever experienced. You could feel the sound waves in your chest. The only thing I can compare it to would be someone blaring a trumpet straight into your sternum.
> 
> We turned inside out and ran back into the woods and up the hill we’d snuck down to reach the clearing. To this day I don’t know what it was, but I’ve never forgotten it.





Namrock said:


> 15 years ago I heard a noise something like you're describing here while turkey hunting. My 1st thought was, "oh my God, a woman just watched her kid get hit by a bus!" Couple different knowledgeable outdoorsman told me it had to be a bobcat. Well I've turned the internet inside out looking for a bobcat making that horrific noise & I haven't found it yet. I don't believe it was a bigfeet, but I'd sure like to know exactly what the hell that was.



Same here Norm !! I've heard something upnorth (south Branch ) a mile or so from uncle's cabin on some state land near a swamp. I'm always last man back "usually" .....

Well not that time that evening. Whatever "it" was I've never heard anything like it. I've been in the woods my whole life. Grew up in the woods, they were my back yard in town and growing up going "up north" 4-6 times a year. Whatever the **** it was my safety was off on my slug gun and my golf cart was full throttle while I was looking back to make sure "it" wasn't coming... My uncle's thought I shot something because I was back before them, they laughed, I didn't!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Same here Norm !! I've heard something upnorth (south Branch ) a mile or so from uncle's cabin on some state land near a swamp. I'm always last man back "usually" .....
> 
> Well not that time that evening. Whatever "it" was I've never heard anything like it. I've been in the woods my whole life. Grew up in the woods, they were my back yard in town and growing up going "up north" 4-6 times a year. Whatever the **** it was my safety was off on my slug gun and my golf cart was full throttle while I was looking back to make sure "it" wasn't coming... My uncle's thought I shot something because I was back before them, they laughed, I didn't!



Certain it wasnt the bobcat death wail?

Still though, I'm convinced there are "things" that live in them balsam swamps at night, that dont live there during the day........


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Certain it wasnt the bobcat death wail?
> 
> Still though, I'm convinced there are "things" that live in them balsam swamps at night, that dont live there during the day........


I'm not certain at all what it was. What I am certain of is I sure in the hell wasn't sticking around to see what it was !


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Walt, you break in your neighbor's or Jr's stash?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> Same here Norm !! I've heard something upnorth (south Branch ) a mile or so from uncle's cabin on some state land near a swamp. I'm always last man back "usually" .....
> 
> Well not that time that evening. Whatever "it" was I've never heard anything like it. I've been in the woods my whole life. Grew up in the woods, they were my back yard in town and growing up going "up north" 4-6 times a year. Whatever the **** it was my safety was off on my slug gun and my golf cart was full throttle while I was looking back to make sure "it" wasn't coming... My uncle's thought I shot something because I was back before them, they laughed, I didn't!


Man AJ! I would have loved to been there & watch you come flying up on that cart, gun waving around, head cranked around watching behind you with "that" look on your face.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

coyote-hunter said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/maine-man-gets-video-of-two-lynx-caterwauling
> 
> This is what lynx sound like caterwauling. Bobcat I’ve personally heard are slightly higher pitched. My assumption is this is what most guys are hearing that freaks them out. I’ve personally hear bobcat do spring and fall. This is in high density bobcat areas in Alpena, Alcona, and Presque Isle counties...


That’s not what I heard. That ebbs and flows, changes pitch, etc. the noise I heard was again, just like a trumpet blast. No wavering, no ride and fall, just a wall of sound. And so loud you couldn’t believe it unless you heard it. Also, it was not long, probably over and done with in two seconds.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

And the most compelling thing at least in my mind. My instinctual reaction was to run full speed. I’ve heard some strange noises in the woods. I’ve been spooked and even scared by some of them, by my reaction was never to run. I’ve grabbed my gun, drew up against a tree and made other movements of fright but always from the standpoint of trying to learn more about the sound. Peering in the direction it was heard, straining my ears for any additional noise, holding my breath. Be still and quiet. But never running. 

This noise I am trying to describe, I didn’t even consciously make the decision, my brain just made my legs start moving, I’d gone yards before I even knew I was moving. That’s never happened before or since.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

My dad was an avid big foot hunter. He would barge into my room and say

Do you even want to find big foot? It doesnt look like it. What time did you wake up today? Noon? Bigfoot gets up a 4:15AM. Your not even prepared, don't have your tracking map or night vision googles. Do you think that one day bigfoot is going to come out of nowhere and knock on your door? Knock Knock. Who's there? Not big foot [email protected]$$


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

bowhunter426 said:


> My dad was an avid big foot hunter. He would barge into my room and say
> 
> Do you even want to find big foot? It doesnt look like it. What time did you wake up today? Noon? Bigfoot gets up a 4:15AM. Your not even prepared, don't have your tracking map or night vision googles. Do you think that one day bigfoot is going to come out of nowhere and knock on your door? Knock Knock. Who's there? Not big foot [email protected]$$
> 
> View attachment 470213


Was your dad Red from that 70's show?


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> Walt, you break in your neighbor's or Jr's stash?


You know I have my own


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Namrock said:


> 15 years ago I heard a noise something like you're describing here while turkey hunting. My 1st thought was, "oh my God, a woman just watched her kid get hit by a bus!" Couple different knowledgeable outdoorsman told me it had to be a bobcat. Well I've turned the internet inside out looking for a bobcat making that horrific noise & I haven't found it yet. I don't believe it was a bigfeet, but I'd sure like to know exactly what the hell that was.


Me too...I have heard it too...wow it was loud and blood curdling


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

EZHOOPS said:


> noise is a wild peacock


nah...those just sound like a woman HELP HELP HELP


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I love the idea/thought of Squatches. I find it hard to believe we wouldn't have hard evidence by now. But as an outdoorsman with a wild imagination, I do enjoy thinking about the "what ifs" in this world. No, I'm not a "believer" but loved watching the "Finding Big Foot" show and was very entertained by the stories. My son was much younger when the show was airing and he would want me to take him out squatch'n. We were up in the state forest by Evart one summer and had one of his little buddies with us. He was a Big Foot fan as well. I took them way out in the middle of the forest about an hour after dark. We parked the truck and walked about 300 yards into the brush on a motor cycle trail. We stopped and waited a few minutes and I let out a squatch yell. The woods exploded with coyotes within about 100 yards of us...Holy $#@% those kids almost came unglued. To this day I giggle out loud just thinking about it! 

I also want to throw something else out there regarding the loud noises you have been talking about. We had a critter in our neighborhood one year making a loud blood curling call. We all were raised hunting and trapping and none of us had ever heard anything like this. Then one night my brother heard it in his back yard. A few moments later he shined a light out back and there was a gray fox. We can't confirm it was that making the noise but the evidence pointed in that direction. It was the loudest freakiest noise I ever heard in the woods before or after that week or so that one summer when we were hearing it almost every night.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Red fox make some pretty strange sounds when protecting their dens.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wait til next year, have a ******* awesome plan to really scare the "Sharts" out of a few ATV'ers. Can't say where but post if you think you heard/saw one. I'm going to try to film it all.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Deskjockey1 said:


> As much as I would love to do this, I would be fearful of getting shot. Can't trust anyone!


That's just hillbilly natural selection at work!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


> Walt, you break in your neighbor's or Jr's stash?


Walts not the one who’s continuing on here. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

***** make some crazy sounds too


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Gentlemen, gentlemen.. Deep down we all want to believe they exist and one day there will be proof positive they are out there. I am pretty sure I know when that will happen, too. It will be the same year the Lions win the super bowl. FM


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen.. Deep down we all want to believe they exist and one day there will be proof positive they are out there. I am pretty sure I know when that will happen, too. It will be the same year the Lions win the super bowl. FM


Maybe they will sign him at left tackle.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

triplelunger said:


> Maybe they will sign him at left tackle.


Everybody uses my Lions as a punching bag! But can't say as I blame them. I'm actually not convinced that our head coach is not a squatch!!!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Gentlemen, gentlemen.. Deep down we all want to believe they exist and one day there will be proof positive they are out there. I am pretty sure I know when that will happen, too. It will be the same year the Lions win the super bowl. FM





Go Lions!!!! said:


> Everybody uses my Lions as a punching bag! But can't say as I blame them. I'm actually not convinced that our head coach is not a squatch!!!


 I apologize, and we will all be eating crow some day. If we live long enough, that is.

I was going to say that those unearthly noises some folks are hearing may have been the death knell of any one of the endless string of head and assistant coaches that are being regularly dismissed, but that might have been disrespectful to Lions fans. FM


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Everybody uses my Lions as a punching bag! But can't say as I blame them. I'm actually not convinced that our head coach is not a squatch!!!


he's too short


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> WALT hasn't posted anything all deer season and now this.


Only reason I clicked on it was because I saw Walt started a thread and I thought maybe he shot a B1G 1 named Sasquatch, that, or he caught his neighbor dressed as Squatch looking into his windows.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Red fox make some pretty strange sounds when protecting their dens.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


>



He's the first thing I think of when someone says red fox.
Then I can hear him say "You big Dummy" "Elizabeth, it's the big one" and "Hester you so ugly"


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

atking said:


> Well, believer or non-believer, it's definitely a subject of interest! Just judging by the number of views of this thread in roughly a day.
> 
> -AK


Check this out! Over 1,000,000 views in ~11 months! same difference.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> Only reason I clicked on it was because I saw Walt started a thread and I thought maybe he shot a B1G 1 named Sasquatch, that, or he caught his neighbor dressed as Squatch looking into his windows.


Not B1G into naming them, but if I kill one yet this year, I'll call him Sasquatch and take a pic with him wearing my new sweater.


----------



## Lov2hunt257 (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh yes I worked with one out on the oil rigs, biggest hairiest thing you ever seen, smelled bad too !!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Not B1G into naming them, but if I kill one yet this year, I'll call him Sasquatch and take a pic with him wearing my new sweater.
> 
> View attachment 470485



I think that's a yeti sweater, however....it could be an albino squatch, maybe from Wisconsin?


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

QDMAMAN said:


> I think that's a yeti sweater, however....it could be an albino squatch, maybe from Wisconsin?


OR.........it's an Abominable Snowman/Sasquatch Hybrid.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Lov2hunt257 said:


> Oh yes I worked with one out on the oil rigs, biggest hairiest thing you ever seen, smelled bad too !!!


Were you there when it uprooted a 20' tree and threw it like a javelin?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Walt Donaldson said:


> OR.........it's an Abominable Snowman/Sasquatch Hybrid.



Hmmmm! Does it bounce? Because bombles bounce!


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> View attachment 469939


This one is definitely a shooter. His mustache is outside the ears. Mature Squatch


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

BulldogOutlander said:


> he's too short


Could be a juvenile?


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

This explains a lot


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

There use to be a bar, pre 2000, in Iron River called the Cloverland. They use to bus them up from Wisconsin to strip during hunting season. Must of been run by some Sasquatch trafficking ring.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Not B1G into naming them, but if I kill one yet this year, I'll call him Sasquatch and take a pic with him wearing my new sweater.
> 
> View attachment 470485


That may be Icemancometh or his drunk nephew, Lil Yetti, looking for Enigma's ice shanty.


----------



## Gflood (Dec 17, 2017)

Remembered just after moving up to Gaylord from Down River in early 70's There were several sightings around camp Grayling written in the news papers and on TV. I think you can google the news articles


----------



## yearcher (May 22, 2010)

Doesn’t anybody wonder why the thousands of trail cams in the woods these days and hundreds of people specifically looking for these supposedly out there creatures that no trail cam or other reliable photos exist? Absolutely incredible.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I have my daughter convinced that a bologna is a four legged animal. It looks similar to a hippo, you can eat it right off the hoof/foot..cold..in the field.

Pack buns and cheese to camp. Hunt wild bologna and eat bologna and cheese all week.

I also have her convinced that the round bales are sleeping woolly mammoths.


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

I saw this guy working as a door greeter


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

About 20 years ago in Atlanta. Went to the bar in town and it was women's pool league night. One of my buddies bumped into her cue as she was lining up a shot. When she stood up straight she towered over us. Yelled at us what sounded like cuss words and must have been 7 feet tall and covered in hair. We ran like hell and never went back.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

@old graybeard sent me this selfie a few years ago.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> @old graybeard sent me this selfie a few years ago.


Lol!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> Check this out! Over 1,000,000 views in ~11 months! same difference.


Wow, that video is just as elusive as Bigfoots



Walt Donaldson said:


> Were you there when it uprooted a 20' tree and threw it like a javelin?


Nope, nobody was. Because it didn't happen. lol


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

https://www.amazon.com/Bigfoot-Not-...ords=bigfoot+i+not+dead&qid=1576810010&sr=8-1


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

yearcher said:


> Doesn’t anybody wonder why the thousands of trail cams in the woods these days and hundreds of people specifically looking for these supposedly out there creatures that no trail cam or other reliable photos exist? Absolutely incredible.


It’s all explained in detail in the thread Dedgoose posted I suggest you click on it and learn why no trail cam photos exist. Nathaniel Bronis does a fantastic job of breaking this down.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

yearcher said:


> Doesn’t anybody wonder why the thousands of trail cams in the woods these days and hundreds of people specifically looking for these supposedly out there creatures that no trail cam or other reliable photos exist? Absolutely incredible.


You're insulting their intelligence, Charlie.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You guys don't get any Sasquatch pics?


----------



## Danny61 (Apr 26, 2019)

I have never encountered a Sasquatch but I did see a UFO once.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> You guys don't get any Sasquatch pics?


Just the occasional rearend of a mountain lion. They must always move fast as the pic is blurred everytime. I suspect squatch and mountain lions don't mix well or inhabit the same ground.


----------



## Danny61 (Apr 26, 2019)

Bandit67 said:


> About 20 years ago in Atlanta. Went to the bar in town and it was women's pool league night. One of my buddies bumped into her cue as she was lining up a shot. When she stood up straight she towered over us. Yelled at us what sounded like cuss words and must have been 7 feet tall and covered in hair. We ran like hell and never went back.


Atlanta? I am six miles from there and the only place I go is the hardware and the Freddy. The bar creatures are dangerous.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Danny61 said:


> I have never encountered a Sasquatch but I did see a UFO once.


Bigfoot, nah, UFOs biting toungue, everyone already thinks I'm nuts lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Bigfoot, nah, UFOs biting toungue, everyone already thinks I'm nuts lol


I find it MUCH more plausible that there are Aliens, UFO's over Sasquatch (although I think it would be awesome). We aren't even beginning to have a clue what is out there in space. We have this Earth pretty well covered. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jiggin is livin said:


> I find it MUCH more plausible that there are Aliens, UFO's over Sasquatch (although I think it would be awesome). We aren't even beginning to have a clue what is out there in space. We have this Earth pretty well covered.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was probably 10 vacationing on Platte lake, I was setting one night on dock, not sure what I saw no noise hovering, then went west at warp speed. I ran to cottage bawling

Another weird thing I encountered. Sal and I were in high school went to Boones for supper. Way home gonna stop at deer property for nookie, heres a green ball hanging above field. No nookie worth that, hauled her home

We threw a party there next weekend, she and one of my good friends saw it across road

So I did research, green orbs sign, of indian. Sure as heck Indian chief lived and died 1/2 mile up road.


----------



## Danny61 (Apr 26, 2019)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I was probably 10 vacationing on Platte lake, I was setting one night on dock, not sure what I saw no noise hovering, then went west at warp speed. I ran to cottage bawling
> 
> Another weird thing I encountered. Sal and I were in high school went to Boones for supper. Way home gonna stop at deer property for nookie, heres a green ball hanging above field. No nookie worth that, hauled her home
> 
> ...


I was about 14? 15? 1974-76 and we were in Lake County off Kings Hwy, near the Baldwin River swamp during the opening week of bow season. Woke up to, umm, relieve myself around 3 AM. Holding it without any need to aim I looked up and wtf, there's a huge triangular ship going overhead with only a faint noise. Mostly air, I would say now. It was moving slowly and it was at least 100 yds wide. Bigger, maybe. I know most thought I was kidding but I did see it. I never tell anyone about it. They'd think I was having flashbacks.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I watch those big foot hunting shows with those old fat guys.But I consider them entertaining comedy shows


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I was probably 10 vacationing on Platte lake, I was setting one night on dock, not sure what I saw no noise hovering, then went west at warp speed. I ran to cottage bawling
> 
> Another weird thing I encountered. Sal and I were in high school went to Boones for supper. Way home gonna stop at deer property for nookie, heres a green ball hanging above field. No nookie worth that, hauled her home
> 
> ...


As I read "I was probably 10"
I looked up to the ceiling & said oh man here we go....
& "No nookie worth that" made me giggle like a little kid. Priceless DED


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have scars on toungue lol


Namrock said:


> As I read "I was probably 10"
> I looked up to the ceiling & said oh man here we go....
> & "No nookie worth that" made me giggle like a little kid. Priceless DED


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

How to defend yourself from sasquatch and space creatures.....same as bear?


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

fowl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I’ve got to get that book. I’m gonna start telling people I move through the woods like a velvet torpedo haha.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I’ve got nothing, haven’t seen anything that can’t be explained. I’d like to think there’s cool stuff out there, I doubt it. 

Considering physics, I’d say it’s much more likely we find Bigfoot than aliens. 

I’d guess the only mysteries we’ll see solved are whatever polar bear dna they found in the Himalayas will include a new bear shortly, and we’ll visit Mars in about 10 years.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Danny61 said:


> I was about 14? 15? 1974-76 and we were in Lake County off Kings Hwy, near the Baldwin River swamp during the opening week of bow season. Woke up to, umm, relieve myself around 3 AM. Holding it without any need to aim I looked up and wtf, there's a huge triangular ship going overhead with only a faint noise. Mostly air, I would say now. It was moving slowly and it was at least 100 yds wide. Bigger, maybe. I know most thought I was kidding but I did see it. I never tell anyone about it. They'd think I was having flashbacks.


I've seen Escanaba in da Moonlight.... The aliens are real up dere 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## woodsrider (Feb 6, 2009)

spotted this guy tonight on Rochester rd north of lakeville NE Oakland county. Must have been feeling festive.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

RMH said:


> How to defend yourself from sasquatch and space creatures.....same as bear?


If squatch had the ability to reason it might save him a few puncture wounds and physical exertion.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

My only Bigfoot encounter.... and it didn’t go over very well... he was a little flirtY


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok... maybe he wasn’t the flirty one...


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

bmoffit said:


> Ok... maybe he wasn’t the flirty one...


If she ever tries to run for political office that pic will surely come back to haunt her! FM


----------



## Icemanreturneth (Dec 25, 2019)

Holiday Greetings to all my fellow Michiganders who believe! It’s been a few years but I’m happy to announce my exile is over. I’ll henceforth be known as returneth not cometh my fellow Sasquatch believers. Unfortunately my young aquantance Lil Yeti has been unable to overcome his opioid addiction but is fighting the good fight and hopes to join me once Trump forks over some additional methodone cash.

So I’ll begin by accepting all welcome backs from my old friends. I decided to take a much needed sabbatical and roamed up into the UP and even over into a Wisconsin for a bit to keep the Yeti chasers on their toes. In order to keep the legend alive I feel it best to let my guard down occasionally and let a non-believer get a quick glimpse to keep the media reports active.

I have also been entangled in some nasty legal proceedings with those vile corporate hacks over at a certain cooler company who are printing money using my name and likeness to sell their low quality coolers and mugs made by child labor. I knew I should have copyrighted that damn name when I had a chance. My crack legal team thus far has been unable to let me cash in on their whorish use of my good name. I plan on filing a brief with the NCAA to get in on some of that name and likeness windfall and maybe even score a couple of prime tickets to the Rose Bowl to boot. And if that doesn’t work I’ll be competing directly with my own line of insulated products - keep an eye out for “Cubacabra” coolers, mugs, and tees coming to a Dicks or Menards in your area soon.

So let’s get the fun started, who shall I turn my wrath on first? Is my old buddy Enigma still lurking? And this whole no baiting thing has really irked me, instead of just raiding all those feeders now I actually have to work for a nice meal. 

A hearty Holiday greeting to you all and consider my return as a Christmas gift to all of you. Let the games begin!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

A legend in ones own mind sounds like too me !!!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

The Iceman is back! Someone alert the Enigma.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Icemanreturneth said:


> Holiday Greetings to all my fellow Michiganders who believe! It’s been a few years but I’m happy to announce my exile is over. I’ll henceforth be known as returneth not cometh my fellow Sasquatch believers. Unfortunately my young aquantance Lil Yeti has been unable to overcome his opioid addiction but is fighting the good fight and hopes to join me once Trump forks over some additional methodone cash.
> 
> So I’ll begin by accepting all welcome backs from my old friends. I decided to take a much needed sabbatical and roamed up into the UP and even over into a Wisconsin for a bit to keep the Yeti chasers on their toes. In order to keep the legend alive I feel it best to let my guard down occasionally and let a non-believer get a quick glimpse to keep the media reports active.
> 
> ...


You gonna be doing any more icefishing? Make sure and have some disinfectant handy haha.


----------

